# Amplificador 20+20W con LM1876



## adri_ariel_05 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hola a todos...estoy a punto de hacer un amplificador con el Integrado LM1876 y queria saber si es un buen integrado el circuito es el siguiente..... tambien queria preguntar si es necesario como indica la revista de donde lo saque que se le pongan capacitores 10000 microfaradios que duele al comprarlos en paralelo a cada tension de entrada (+V y -V)
Saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Oct 8, 2008)

el integrado es buenisimo trata de conseguir el lm1876tf q viene aislado y no nececitas aislante.....puedes poner condensadres de 4.700 pero de 10.000 seria lo mejor pero si son caritos. tene cuidado con los truchos, yo estoy renegando con el 3886 jaja


----------



## EliZeuS (Oct 9, 2008)

Hola! Justo estaba buscando información porque quiero hacer el mismo amplificador. El circuito lo saque de...

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp20st/index.htm

Ahora estoy diseñando el PCB con el OrCad

Cualquier cosa nos mantenemos en contacto...


----------



## MFK08 (Oct 9, 2008)

un concejo amigo busca la hoja de datos y diseñalo de hay directamente, pablin no es muy confiable. tengo un esquema de un 2.1 q usa dos de estos bichitos.


----------



## EliZeuS (Oct 10, 2008)

Encontre el circuito en pablin, pero es el mismo que posteo Adri_ariel_05 y es el mismo que aparece de ejemplo en la hoja de datos.
Tendras a mano ese esquema del 2.1 para pasarlo? Me interesa...

Gracias!


----------



## MFK08 (Oct 10, 2008)

Aca tienes el sistema 2.1 en el esquema utiliza LM1875(mono) pero con dos LM1876(estereo) tienes todo espero q te sirva. Cometa como te fue cuando lo tengas terminado.


----------



## lchao (Oct 11, 2008)

Yo lo arme basado en el de pablin cuando estaba en el industrial (año 2002).
Lo use durante años con unas cajas de parlantes que arme con unos woofer de 10" medios y tweeter (nunca le puse buen pasabandas, solo capacitores de poliester filtrando).
Se murio hace un tiempo pero creo que es la plaqueta que esta medio fea, asi que la estoy rehaciendo.

Utilizandolo con pc con una buena placa de sonido, no necesitas pre amplificador. 
En su momento el IC me habia salido solo 6$ MUY lindo y barato!

Originalmente lo habia armado utilizando la funcion de mute y standby, no se por que despues se la saque. Quedo haciendo un golpe fuerte al momento de encenderlo.

Ahora estoy queriendo rediseñar la placa.
EliZeuS si tenes ganas subi el PCB...


----------



## EliZeuS (Oct 14, 2008)

Ichao gracias por comentar tu experiencia... 
yo en cuanto tenga diseñado el PCB lo subo. Lo que pasa es que este proyecto lo estoy haciendo en mis tiempos libres del trabajo. Por eso voy muy lento. 
Mi idea es hacerlo con las funciones "mute" y "stand by" aunque todavia no vi bien como es que van conectadas. Si alguien podria aclararme como funcionan le agradeceria...


----------



## lchao (Oct 14, 2008)

EliZeuS, las funciones de stdby y mute basicamente las podes utilzar conectando una llave con una resistencia de valor alto a Vcc o GND.
Si lo quisieras usar controlado por otro circuito, por ejemplo para hacerlo con control remoto, en la parte de Application Information de la hoja de datos tenes un circuito muy sencillo en el que usa un transistor para para convertir una tensión tipo TTL y manejarlos con eso.


----------



## EliZeuS (Oct 15, 2008)

Gracias Ichao! 

Trabajando!


----------



## dandany (Oct 19, 2008)

che y con cuanto lo alimentabas porque yo tengo un transformador de 24+24+0 que daria unos 36 reactificados supongo de 2 amperes se quemara?


----------



## lchao (Oct 21, 2008)

Yo lo alimente con uno 20+20 2A y rectificado casi tiraba 30, no me acuerdo cual es la tension maxima, pero en la hoja de datos lo dice.
La fuente la habia armado con un filtro PI con una bobina para eliminar un poco de ruido, y la verdad que funcionaba porque sacandole la bobina se escuchaba mucho ruido de fondo, asi que lo recomiendo.
Ademas le habia puesto 3 capacitores de 4700uF para cada rama de la fuente y la bobina entre el primero y el segundo.
Despues subo fotos de la plaqueta armada de la fuente.


----------



## dandany (Oct 23, 2008)

gueeeeeeeeee 4700x3 por cada ramal debe estar una linea rectita yo le estabga por poner unos de 4700 solo nada mas para cada raml igual esta bien filtrada con un cap de 4700uF


----------



## sebastian_severino (Nov 27, 2008)

cual suena mejor el lm1875 o el lm1876?


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 27, 2008)

son iguales 
la diferencia es que el 1875 es mono y el 1876 es estereo, en pocas palabras el 1876 lleva dentro dos 1875


----------



## lchao (Feb 13, 2009)

Hice el PCB de vuelta!
Lo subo en formato eagle, ya lo tengo andando y funciona mejor que antes, los pins de mute y std by los deje sin conexión. No se que tenia mal en la plaqueta anterior pero al encendero y apagarlo hacia los clicks y pops horribles ya no.

El circuito es exactamente el de Typical Application de la hoja de datos (Fugure 1 Page 2 Version Julio 2003)

Estoy probando con un mp4 barato y un celular sony walkman y se nota la baja señal del mp4. Dependiendo de lo que vayan a armar recomiendo un preamplificado.

Consejo si alguien quiere usar el PCB, agrandar los pads de la mayoria de los componentes.


----------



## lchao (Ago 2, 2009)

Fotos de amplificador.
El gabinete quedo medio feo y lleva un buen tiempo andando sin limpiarlo.


----------



## monfe (Ago 28, 2009)

hola soy nuebo en el foro y yo arme el amplificador lm1876 esterio y me suena de 10 lo alimente con una fuente de 20+20 y que rectificado tira 28+28 en 2 amperle puse un buen disipador porque calienta bastante  no me entra ruidos ni nada  me qedo muy bueno y tambien le puse un culer y estoy por ponerle un vumetro de led si alguien sabe algun circuito facil y que no sea tan caro de armar desdella muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 28, 2009)

Por vúmetros tenés que ir a Audio: Pequeña Señal.

Saludos


----------



## jmsjms (Nov 7, 2009)

Buenos diass

alguien me podria ayudar un poco con este amplificardor, la verdad tengo muchas dudas, he montado el circuito tal cual como esta en pablin y no me funciona, lo he montado tal cual como esta aqui : http://www.electronica2000.com/amplificadores/amp2x20w.htm y tampoco me funciona, la verdad quisiera saber si alguien tiene el impreso funcionando de cualquiera de los circuitos el de pablin o el de el link que deje, la verdad lo esoy necesitando con urgencia, la otra pregunta es el pin 4 de este integrado dice que es Vee, que es Vee?¿, lo puedo mandar a tierra? o es alimentacion negativa?, la otra pregunta es necesario montarle al integrado un disipador tan grande como el que esta en esas fotos? yo tengo uno de 8*6 cm y pues le voy a incorporar ventiladores...para este amplificador es necesario hacerle una preamplificacion de la señal de entrada ?, lo puedo alimentar con un fuente de computador? la verdad donde me encuentro es mas facil conseguir una fuente de computador que un transformador de 24+0+24,...
muchas gracias, espero que alguien me pueda colaborar


----------



## emideth (Nov 23, 2009)

hola.. tengo una consulta para lchao.
yo lo arme con el circuito de pablin, y es evidente que no anda, me volo en mil pedazos el capacitor c4 2 veces.. 

 yo ahora voy a armar el circuito ese nque publicaste ahi arriba.. el tema es  que yo tengo un transformador de 24+24 de 1 amper, que rectificado no se cuanto sera. la pregunta es... se quemara con esta fuente? gracias! agustin


----------



## lchao (Abr 8, 2010)

jmsjms: El circuito del link que dejaste es para utilizar con una fuente simple, osea sin tension negativa. No creo que una fuente de PC te sirva.
El circuito de Pablin funciona correctamente
emideth: Deberia andar bien con esa fuente, por ahi se queda corta en corriente.
Si te queres sacar la duda medi la tension de la fuente, segun la hoja de datos Vee + Vcc not tiene que ser mayor a 64V


----------



## gonzoalexfer (May 26, 2010)

Bueno, buscando x alli encontre estos pdf. Son de la revista CEKIT, asi que se pueden armar con toda confianza.

    Ahora una duda...me arme un amplificador de 8w estereo con su control de tonos (pre). Ambos los alimento con una fuente de 12v, 1A. 

    Alguien sabe de algun pre- con control de tonos pero que se pueda alimentar con +/-28 voltios que me piede el Amplificador 20+20W con LM1876????? los que he visto por alli solo funcionan con tensiones entre 9 a 12 V.

        ...o como debo hacer??? algun divisor de volteje o algo asi??

    En principio alimento a cada uno con su transformador....PERO....


----------



## teopter09 (Jul 5, 2010)

hola monfe 
estaba por hacer un amplificador con un lm 1876
queria saber si me podias pasar el circuito, queria saber como se usan las opciones de mute y stand by, anque mi principal duda es acerca de la alimentacion ya que no se si es necesario    los estabilisadores lm317 y 337 o si con un buen filtrado ya alcansa desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## car69194 (Sep 7, 2010)

hola como estan soy nuevo en el foro y necesito por favor que me despejen una duda media rara con algo que me paso con este amplificador.......devo admitir el armado fue precario ya que lo arme en una plqueta perforada...el amplificador me hace lo siguieente...si lo enciendo sin la masa de señal de entrada el parlante se contrae al fondo ( dandoa a entender que tengo continua en la salida) si conecto al enla entrada un mp4 por ejemplo el parlante vuelve a su estado normal pero no en su totalidad....el amplificador suena....pero seimpre tengo continua en la salida...lo alimente con una fuente simetrica de 28+28v...lo cual llama profundamente mi atencoin que tenga continua a la salida....se que la tengo permamentemente por que el parlante tiende a queres calentar...espero puedan aclara mi duda y desde ya gracias... el circuito es el sacado de pablin. el enlase del circuito es este http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp20st/index.htm
desde ya les agradesco...soy nuevo en este foro pero espero serles de utilidad mas adelante...


----------



## Robo (Sep 8, 2010)

si se te pasa continua, debes poner un condensador a la salida, con uno de 2200 uf creo que lo tendrias bien
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2010)

car69194 dijo:


> ....pero seimpre tengo continua en la salida...lo alimente con una fuente simetrica de 28+28v...lo cual llama profundamente mi atencoin que tenga continua a la salida....se que la tengo permamentemente por que el parlante tiende a queres calentar...


Mas bien tiende a quemarse en poco tiempo.

*Revisa todo lo que armaste*, verifica de tener las tensiones correctas en las patas correctas de tu integrado.



Robo11 dijo:


> si se te pasa continua, debes poner un condensador a la salida, con uno de 2200 uf creo que lo tendrias bien
> Saludos!


 Si tiene continua a la salida hay algo muy mal armado o quemado, no es cuestión de agregar capacitores.


----------



## car69194 (Sep 8, 2010)

les agradesco a todos su interes....les comento que ya he revisado la placa y todo esta en su lugar...con respecto a las patas de alimentacion...tengo entendido que en la para 2 y 15 entra la tension positiva... en la pata 4 entra la tension negativa...y en la pata 5 y 10 van a masa... si algo esta quemado realmente no me da ningun indicio...ya que yo le pongo señal a la entrada y amplificador suena...no suena super fuerte pero suena sin distosion incluso...pero tengo esa continua a la salida que no se por que...siendo una fuente simetrica...estoy desesperado:enfadado:


----------



## pastor007 (Nov 22, 2010)

MFK08 dijo:


> el integrado es buenisimo trata de conseguir el lm1876tf q viene aislado y no nececitas aislante.....puedes poner condensadres de 4.700 pero de 10.000 seria lo mejor pero si son caritos. tene cuidado con los truchos, yo estoy renegando con el 3886 jaja



Me podrìan aclarar si a ud/s tambìen les sale el zumbido de 100hz de la fuente,yo lo estoy alimentando con una fuente partida de 32+32v ,se la vanca pero tiene riple en vacio y bajo volumen. que puedo hacer?


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 25, 2010)

No se si te servirá, pero yo tengo uno hecho con lm1875, sin aislación y el riple lo solucioné cambiando la fuente porque estaba defectuosa.. Saludos


----------



## jei1414 (Nov 29, 2010)

tengo este circuito pero necesito la pcb ya que solo tengo una foto de ella y no me sirve de mucho es el lm1876 stereo necesito esta pcb urgente ya que necesito hacer 3 de ellas muchas gracias al que me pueda colaborar aqui subo lo que tengo


----------



## Cacho (Nov 29, 2010)

Abrí el PCb en al Paint (o algo mejor), borrá los componentes con un poco de cuidado (todo lo que está como en negrito y los junpers azules, no así los pads azules, ojo) e imprimilo en blanco y negro.
Ya tenés el PCB.

Cuando lo tengas hecho en el cobre, usá el original para ubicar los componentes.

Saludos


----------



## jei1414 (Nov 30, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Abrí el PCb en al Paint (o algo mejor), borrá los componentes con un poco de cuidado (todo lo que está como en negrito y los junpers azules, no así los pads azules, ojo) e imprimilo en blanco y negro.
> Ya tenés el PCB.
> 
> Cuando lo tengas hecho en el cobre, usá el original para ubicar los componentes.
> ...




a lo hice solo hay un problema es que el 1876 no es igual de grande a lo que lo muestran ahy y eso implica mover todo lo que se muestra o intentar pasar las lineas de cobre pero no se cual es el ancho minimo para 2A en una pcb....te agradesco si me dices 
y


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 30, 2010)

puedes intentar usar un editor de imagenes que use medidas de referencia asi mides tu integrado y le das las dimenciones adecuadas, hay un tema en el foro donde dice como ajustar tu imagen, por otro lado, revisaste la pagina de donde proviene la imagen? alomejor tienen la pcb lista para imprimir


----------



## Cacho (Nov 30, 2010)

Por acá está el tema que te dice el Coyote: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/

Saludos


----------



## juanchooo (Mar 20, 2011)

MFK08 dijo:


> un concejo amigo busca la hoja de datos y diseñalo de hay directamente, pablin no es muy confiable. tengo un esquema de un 2.1 q usa dos de estos bichitos.



es cierto esooo?????? es posible que este circuito tenga algun error???
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 20, 2011)

juanchooo dijo:


> es cierto esooo?????? es posible que este circuito tenga algun error???
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm



Por que mejor no busca el pdf directamente en National Semiconductor? ellos lo diseñaron y tienen la conexion correcta de ese integrado.


----------



## Inercia (Abr 13, 2011)

necesito alguna idea fresca para minimizar costos , alguien podría aportar un diagrama que funcione con LM1876 , conseguí los capacitores de 10000 y tengo el integrado , de lo demás me encargare después ... estaría eternamente agradecido a quien aportara algo , ya que soy un asco haciendo diagramas y no soy muy bueno con el worbench...


----------



## wilfretronic (Ene 24, 2014)

Necesito ayuda con este amplificador LM1876T lo he armado como está en el datasheet del fabricante y no funciona, cuando conecto la alimentación salen chispasos... que raro cuando mido continuidad entre el VCC y VEE no me indica corto, lo estoy alimentando con un doblador de voltaje que a si salida tengo +22 gnd -22vdc, les dejo el diagrama y el PCB aver si alguien ve lo que yo estoy dejando de lado y es el error, o si alguien tiene algun circuito en pcb armado y andando, compartir... graciassssssss


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 24, 2014)

wilfretronic dijo:


> Necesito ayuda con este amplificador LM1876T lo he armado como está en el datasheet del fabricante y no funciona, cuando conecto la alimentación salen chispasos... que raro cuando mido continuidad entre el VCC y VEE no me indica corto, lo estoy alimentando con un doblador de voltaje que a si salida tengo +22 gnd -22vdc, les dejo el diagrama y el PCB aver si alguien ve lo que yo estoy dejando de lado y es el error, o si alguien tiene algun circuito en pcb armado y andando, compartir... graciassssssss


  hola amigo....yyyyyyyyyy lo que tendrias que postear son fotos lo mas claras que se puedan.... de tu montaje....porque lo posteado..... .no indica nada ..no da error..se entiende lo que digo....el error esta en tu placa no en los esquemas.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2014)

wilfretronic dijo:


> Necesito ayuda con este amplificador LM1876T lo he armado como está en el datasheet del fabricante y no funciona, *cuando conecto la alimentación salen chispasos... que raro *cuando mido continuidad entre el VCC y VEE no me indica corto, lo estoy alimentando con un doblador de voltaje que a si salida tengo +22 gnd -22vdc, les dejo el diagrama y el PCB aver si alguien ve lo que yo estoy dejando de lado y es el error, o si alguien tiene algun circuito en pcb armado y andando, compartir... graciassssssss



Eso es habitual cuando existe un cortocircuito o por la carga inicial de los capacitores en la PCB. 

¿ Aislaste el integrado de su disipador ?
¿ Verificaste que no hubiera cortos en las pistas de tu impreso ?
¿ Verificaste la polaridad de la alimentación que le estas aplicando al circuito ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/armar-pcb-morir-intento-109269/


----------



## wilfretronic (Ene 29, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso es habitual cuando existe un cortocircuito o por la carga inicial de los capacitores en la PCB.
> 
> ¿ Aislaste el integrado de su disipador ?
> ¿ Verificaste que no hubiera cortos en las pistas de tu impreso ?
> ...




Amigo  muchas gracias por los concejos, ya lo tengo, el problema era el condesador electrolítico de 22uf (c2 y c5) estan polarizados mal... y ese era mi problema....


----------



## wilfretronic (Mar 4, 2014)

A parte del error que tuve, en la placa que presenté también existe otro error en la pata N° 14 del LM7816, ahí no va la conexión, va en la patita N° 13 y ahí si funciona de lo mejor...


----------

